

Ask HN: Who are the best liked CS essayists, followed by the HN community? - f1codz


======
pestaa
Not being sure about the rest of HN, I definitely recommend reading what
FreeBSD contributor Poul-Henning Kamp has to say regarding another great
project of his, Varnish:

<https://www.varnish-cache.org/docs/trunk/phk/index.html>

